# 1911 choice to make ?



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a chance to get a pretty good price on a S/A 1911 hg. It is the first 1911 for me, as well as the caliber as well. The prices are quite different from one gun to another, but if you were in the market for a 1911 style, would one of these be an easy choice over the other? The cost is not the main issue here, but rather practicality for me. I am wondering how the recoil is on a .45acp in this style of gun? I like easy to shoot guns that are known for their accuracy. Are these sweet shooters? I hope the que's are in order to get my point across, after all, I'm just a junior member (as well as a beginner shooter) :smt1099


*Model Description* 
PX9151LP	.45 ACP Loaded Stainless	
PB9108LP	.45 ACP Mil-Spec Parkerized 
PC9107LP	.45 ACP TRP Stainless

Thanks, btom


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Stainless or Parkerized they both are fine with me. I have Springers in both flavors and it just makes me want another one. The Stainless models are usually higher. It's all in what you like I guess but any of them you have listed are pretty good shooters. A loaded stainless is a nice weapon as far as looks but like I said you are going to pay for that look. 

Get one of each and never look back :smt082


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

bwanatom said:


> I have a chance to get a pretty good price on a S/A 1911 hg. It is the first 1911 for me, as well as the caliber as well. The prices are quite different from one gun to another, but if you were in the market for a 1911 style, would one of these be an easy choice over the other? The cost is not the main issue here, but rather practicality for me. I am wondering how the recoil is on a .45acp in this style of gun? I like easy to shoot guns that are known for their accuracy. Are these sweet shooters? I hope the que's are in order to get my point across, after all, I'm just a junior member (as well as a beginner shooter) :smt1099
> 
> 
> *Model Description*
> ...


AS they guns you have listed are stainless steel, 5" guns, the recoil isn't that bad at all. Of the three, I would drop the MIL-SPEC, I was reminded just the other day how much the beavertail grip safety helps in making the gun more comfortable to shoot. A co-worker lent me his MILSPEC to take to the range and run some ammo through, I added a few +P rounds in there and the GI safety really dug into my hand pretty good. I was formerly of the opinion that the beavertail wasn't a _necessity,_ but I am changing my tune on that.

If you can afford it, get the TRP, it's a whole lotta' gun for the money, but as this is your first 1911, there's other accessories to be purchased, more mags for one and good mags cost money. I would go with the loaded and have some $$$ left over for mags and ammunition.

The loaded will get you the beavertail and night sights, if you're a lefty the ambi safety is nice, but I prefer a single sided safety, and the full length guide rod is next to useless IMHO.

Overall the Loaded is a solid gun, it's what I would recommend to anyone wanting to buy for a first 1911. It's got good features without being overly expensive, and will have a better resale value if you decide that the 1911 is not for you.


----------



## ECHOONE (Dec 10, 2008)

I would recommend the Mil-Spec will give you the chance to learn how to do the customizing jobs YOU like and want on a pistol not what the factory wants on it..makes it your gun! also you learn so much more especially if new to gun! as for recoil with a 5" hardly any!my 5'1 120lb wife loves shooting them


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

ECHOONE said:


> I would recommend the Mil-Spec will give you the chance to learn how to do the customizing jobs YOU like and want on a pistol not what the factory wants on it..makes it your gun! also you learn so much more especially if new to gun! as for recoil with a 5" hardly any!my 5'1 120lb wife loves shooting them


+1
That actually is a great idea. One of the greatest things about a 1911 is you can do all kinds of things to it to make it your own. The grip can be changes with a set of thin bushings and grips. Changing the fire controls to what you want like say, the over sized slide release, wider safety that can be ambi or not.Sights, Mag well,changing the main spring housing to flat or bowed, etc. There's all kinds of things you can do to make the weapon as individual as the one that owns it. I personally think I shoot much better with a pistol that I have made unique to how I like to shoot as well as making it look like no other pistol you might run across. 1911 owners always love showing off their guns because they make them into what they are. Hell, even finish choices are getting easier to deal with.

The 1911 is a lot easier to take down and change parts that many people think. I would advise that you get one with a slide that has already set up for sights other than the mil-spec sights. This will save you a trip to a gunsmith to get the slide ground down to allow you more choices for sights. If the mil spec sights are fine with you then it's no worry but it's a lot easier to find things like night sights if the slide has already been cut to allow for an adjustable sight or Novak or Heinie sights.


----------

